# Slowcooker Thread Tips & Recipes



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

any more ideas for the ole pot ?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

the last thing i did was put the leftovers from a roast beef joint in with a chopped onion and carrot, filled it with gravy and let it cook all day - had it with mash and peas.  Yum yum - very easy and scrummy!


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Emz thanks so much for that!  Am going to give it a whirl now - sounds great.

Hope its as popular as yours obviously was!!


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

hi get some beef diced or dice it urself lol
and pour gravy granules in with water add salt and pepper then go do something fun and come bk hours later and eat lol


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have just won a slow cooker on price drop and im so glad this is here coz i dont have a clue how to use it   I cant wait to get cooking with it i love stew


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sallyanne ~ Well done on your fab weightloss! How were u doing it?

I am planning on cooking a gammon joint in the slow cooker this week... it's won't collapse will it?

xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

No it should be fine - sometimes i cover it in honey afterwards and just roast it for a few minutes to crisp it off!! yummy!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Saila im just cutting down on food and tryin g not to have carbs   Last few lbs are hard to shift though   How are your puss cats?

My slow cooker came today    Just gotta figure out how to use it now


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Anyone got a beef stew resipie?? I know its about 2lb of stew steak and i like carrots, potatoes n sweed in mine. Just dont know how to do it in the slow cooker? And what about dumplings? when do i add?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I would always toss the cubes of steak in some seasoned flour and fry it off with an onion first to 'seal' it.  Then i just chuck it all in with loads of herbs and the veg, and enough stock (with a little cornflour - you can always thicken it more later) to cover it all.  I usually stick a couple of oxos in too.  A teaspoon of sugar and a tablespoon of tomato puree and perhaps a splash of worcester sauce all help to make it a bit richer!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

How long do i cook it n on what heat? Im a total novice with this   And should i drop the dumplings in about 30mins before i serve?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Mines only got two settings - on and off!!! I would just leave it all day ( i think min 4-5 hours), but i'm afraid i don't do dumplings (bleurgh!!) so i can't help you with them....


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Watch my diet ticker on Sat shoot up after i have had stew


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

yes just brown the meat season it and i would not put ur dumplings in till hour before eating mine only has on/off switch as well 
i am thinking of getting tiny one for my caravan lol mmmmm i love it lol


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I will just put my big one in the caravan


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

yes but if i did that it would not give me an excuse to buy something for big betsie lol thats her name lol


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Im just about to do a chicken casserole wish me luck


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

It has turned cold so slow cooker might have to be dusted off again ..Cleg your beef stiffado sounds delish


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

I haven't read back on all 8 pages so I apologise if I'm repeating a previous idea but on cold winter nights I put some porridge oats (ready brek burns) and milk in my SC, make it quite runny, put them in cold and leave it on low over night and in the morning you have a pot of warm porridge waiting to be spooned into your dish... took a couple of tries to get the consistency right but it's lovely when you do!

Also, I roast gammon in mine a lot, put maybe an inch of water in the bottom then rest the joint on balls of foil to keep it out of the water.. leave it in for as long as you can... mine's been in for up to 12 hours... and OMG words cannot describe how falling-apart, melt-in-the-mouth, takes-no-chewing delicious the meat is! 

Starving now....


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Will have to try doing the gammon like that

I usually fill mine half way with water. I am gonna start using the stock to make broth afterwards

xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Can i do a chicken curry in it? If so what do i do just bung everything in and put it on ( what heat mine has 3   )


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

you can literally just bung it all in - i have been known to just put the meat and a pre-made sauce in! Yum!

don't know about the heat - i only have one on mine!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes - although it will still cook if there is any sticking out as it will steam it.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I did steak & kidney stew in mine, with some stout we had lingering in the cupbard, water, worcestershire sauce & then gravy granules at the end. I put onion & carrot in at the beginning & cooked on high for 4 hours then turned down to low & added cubed tatties for the last hour. Eat & mop up the gravy with a slice of bread - yummy


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Sue, That is a brilliant idea about the porridge!

As for the gammon is that like slow roasting? I've never tried cooking anything without covering it in water...


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

The other thing i do is make sure i put tonnes of veg chopped small in absolutely everything - even curries (i've been known to put cabbage in curries to use it up!! stand by the next day though...), to make stuff go further, but then also if i can't be bothered to cook any fresh veg with a meal, i know there is some healthy stuff in there already!! (and actually i am convinced it makes most things tastier anyway!)


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

just bk from caravan took slow cooker with me it is going every time it was brill felt like i never cooked at all and mil was happy with it so great glad u r all having good time with yours as well


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have made a lovely stew today. Yum yum


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I am away in our caravan and it is a godsend i made beef stew tonight with dumplings the smell all day was scrummy mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

yes i am going to invest in one that can stay in caravan all the time 
just felt it was brill


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I want to get a new little one - i have got a big one, but i blew the small one up!  I often don't need the big one, as it's just me and dh (and M, but she doesn't eat much!), so would like to invest in a little one again.

Any recommendations?


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

if you have a watt brothers shop near you it is £10.00
i am sure it is big enough for 3 as when u use the big one u r only half filling it arn't you well i am going to try it anyway.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hmm not heard of Watt brothers.... probably not one near here.

i might do a google search later and see what i can come up with!


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hiya, 
Sorry for crashing in on you all!!
I have been toying with getting a slow cooker for donkeys years, my main fear was leaving something cooking while I was out and it burning the house down! But I think I may have been converted.. Im a food lover, anything and everything will be tried by me!! 

With recipies for a SC (silly question this actually!) can you just use a normal recipe you would do in oven or on stove and just adjust times/temps etc or do you have to really rejuggle them?? As I cook a chicken thing in the oven but it starts with things being cooked here, stuff being put there, other things being fried over there only to all be chucked in a big casserole. It would be sooo nice to be able to bung it in a let it get on with it. 

Im also confused on the size of SC to get. There is only 4 of us but my daughter eats like a horse as does DH and I hate to be the one with a small plate of food!  .. I also like to make sure if I do a bolognaise there is enough left over to be mixed with pasta for DS to take in his lunch the next day for school. I also like to cook for friends and normally have my god kids and their parents over for dinner.

any advice would be excellent

Corrina

ps those recipes have made me sooooo hungry


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

some things i will just bung in, and others i will fry off the onion etc first to make the flavours better - it's just trial and error really! (and coming here and asking advice first!!  )


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I would just get a big one, cos you can always half fill it but can't overfill one


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

The trouble is my big one is huge and a pain in the bum to get out of the cupboard - i need a little one too that is more easily accessible and i might use it more often!!


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Think Ill be off scouring for good deals on SC.. anything to stop DH from attempting what apparently is food!..amazing how when you meet them they can cook to some degree but when you marry them/live together they loose this ability!

Is it better to spend out on a SC? or are they all basically the same thing different names etc??
Corrina


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I think i inherited both of mine so i've no idea!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I don't think the cheap one's do anything badly or the expensive one's do anything mine doesn't. I got mine from Tesco for about £10. I use mine for stews & I've made soup in mine too - the high setting is pretty high though & can steam off some of the liquid so you have to be careful as the lids not a tight fit.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hmm, no i just did a google and couldn't find a red one either - although it was quite a quick look as i am at work!


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

lol i think u need the big one nothing else will do ha ha ha aha 
i have no kids to cook for anymore so it is a small one for me lol
good luck with it and enjoy i have been cooking with mine for 15 yrs the same one OH MY GOD !!!!! and touch wood it has never burnt down yet i can not beleive it has been that long it is a green pot do u remember when all kitchens went through the green stage it was the 1st thing i ever bought ha ha oh the memories lol


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

If I were to buy a slow cooker again I would get one with an auto setting as mine doesn't have one, it's just low, med & high & I'm never quite sure which seeting it's supposed to be on.


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

ohhh I remember green kitchens and wasnt there a set of plates from argos that was on EVERYBODYS wedding list? I think my grandparents brought it for every rellie that got married! Had ears of corn on and stuff I seem to remember, think you could deck your entire kitchen out with it.
Right so I am on the hunt for a great big one (ohh errr missus   ) One main reason for getting one is I am lazy, although I love cooking, sometimes it would be so nice to have it all done for you. This is the closest option! and the washing up will be minimal (well thats the plan but with kids like mine where a fresh cup must be used each and every time then it will undoubtably go (.)(.)'s up!

Corrina xx


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

i don't have any settings on mine it is just on !!!! which is so good for someone like me my friend bought one at the same time she had all green kitchen lol even the cooker yuk!! ha ha but it was soooo cool at the time my colour was black it was when we had the 50 pence shaped stuff oh i painted everything black what u would prob call a goths house now he he i just wanted to say to the girl above i found the small slow cooker in argos for 10 as well same one so no need for watt brothers lol
have a good day guys


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ooh thanks vicki - i may need to check out argos!


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

Saila - Glitter is right, Ive never made a curry in a slowcooker as u have to make the sauce bit first, which is called the "tarka"  

heres one Ive written ages ago, I keep changing it, as everytime I go see mum, hers get tastier so I have to know how she has adpated it!!  

Tarka (sauce) Ingredients

Vegetable oil (if none use olive oil) – about 4 tbsp (add more later if too dry or water)
2 medium onions finely chopped
Garlic chopped– up to you how much to use (I sometimes use a whole bulb!)
Ginger finely chopped/grated – 1 biggish piece
Chillies finely chopped– put how many you want in depending on strength
OR chop all above in a food processor
handful dried fenugreek
2 tsp salt
2 tsp cumin seeds
2 tsp mustard seeds 
2 tsp coriander seeds
1 tsp onion/kalanji seed (optional)
2 tsp tumeric
2 tsp garam masala
I can tomato tin (plum or chopped)
Half bunch Fresh chopped coriander

What to do with this stuff
·	Put oil in large pan/wok, and put on full heat.  
·	Add cumin, coriander, onion and mustard seeds, let pop for a few minutes
·	Add onions, garlic, ginger, chillies and cook for about 10mins on medium heat until brown, stir now and then
·	Add tumeric, salt, fenugreek and garam masala, stir and leave on heat for about 2 minutes
·	Add chopped tomatoes and stir.  Leave on full heat for about 5 minutes, keep stirring or it spits!
Now its ready to add whatever you wish!  Or freeze and use another time!


ok, this is the very bascis sauce and takes about 10/15 minutes to cook.  To this easy things to add are chicken, lamb, mince/peas(keema) and if u are a veggie like me, browned quorn pieces wiht spuds, kidney beans and spuds...aubergines...I do vary this sauce based on which curry Im are making...will do another session soon as dh is yelling for me!!  

Im acutally making aubergine, chickpea and paneer curry tonight....hmmmmmm  

xxx


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

hi there not found any new ones but did just buy my caravan a new slow cooker the tiny one it is soooo cute lol and i bought one for my friend who lives alone as she is not eating right so i thought this might encourage her  we shall see have a good day


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

oooohh, thx for all the chicken recipes..cant wait to get my cooker and make them...current cooker is crap and oven not really up to making lovely food... 

noodlez - for saag paneer, use the same sauce recipe but dont add a tomoto tin...so to the sauce just add chopped bag of spinach and cubed paneer..u can buy it pre packed in tesco, or if u want to get real clever make it at home with full fat milk and malt vinegar!!  

dahl is easy too, boil spilt red lentils and add the sauce to it...lovely with fried rice n peas!!  

x

p.s just made the quickest curry in the world, aubergine and chickpeas...same sauce as I wrote but had no ginger and fresh coriander...still came out lovely...oh had no fresh chillies so used red chilli flakes...took about 15 mins!! and it was lush!!


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

hi girls my hubby and sd is a huge fan of beef olives we usualy just cove rthem with gravy and cook in oven for about an hour at 180 and serve with tatties and veg enjoy !!! yum yum


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Are they a bit like a ******? Cos I have just recently discovered the joys of them .. yummy with gravey mash and veg.

xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi, i finally got my slowcooker out today!! first time in months
I have a gammon joint in, i got the idea from here but im not sure about the times/settings
I put it on at 9am on high, im not sure whether to switch it to low as i can hear the lid rattling, and what time should i take it out,it smeals yummy lol

dq xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

There's a beef olives recipe in Pru Leiths cook book. I'll look it up later and post it. 

Our butcher does them. Says to cook them in a caserole dish with gravy or sauce for 1 1/2 hours. I sometimes use a pasta sauce which is nic.e


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Dancing Queen,

I wouldn't cook it on high for long   I go to work and stick one in on low for 7 hours. Delicious!

xxxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks salia, i made it high for 4 hrs then low for a few but something wasnt quite right lol. |It also broke up into big lumps but it dh thought it was fantastic, i wasnt overly keen as i bought smoked instead of unsmoked,it was too salty. There is quite a lot in it we had a big portion each as well as the dog, then there was lots left to put on sandwiches baguettes etc. So next time i will get unsmoked cook on low for 7 hrs
thanks
dq xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I soak my gammon overnight to get rid of salt then slow cook the next day!

I got a duck half price from tesco today! Slowcooking in on Sunday!

xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sorry it took a few days. Been busy with one thing and another. 

Beef Olives (serves 4). 

4 thin slices of lean beef buttock
seasoned plain flour
1 tablespoon beef dripping
425ml/3/4 pint brown stock
225g/8ox mirepoix of carrot onion and celery

For the stuffing
8 tablespoons fresh white breadcrumbs
2 tbsp chopped beef suet
2 tbsp chopped fresh parlsey
grated zest of 1 lemon
beaten egg to bind
salt and freshly ground black pepper

Preheat oven to 150 c 300 f or gas mark 2.

Put slices of beef between damp greaseproof paper and flatten lightly with a rolling pin or mallet

Mix together all the ingredients for the stuffing and season to taste with salt and pepper

Divide themixture between the slices of beef and roll up, folding in the ends to make neat parcels. Tied the beef olives with fine string and roll them in the seasoned flour. 

Heat half the dripping in a frying pan and brown the beef olives on all sides. Remove them and lightly brown the morepoix in the remaining dripping. 

Place the beef olives on top of the mirepoix in a shallow casserole or small roasting pan. Pour over the stock, bring to the boil and cover. Cook in the preheated oven for 1 1/2 hours. 

Dish the beef olives on a warmed serving plate, remving the string. Skim any fat off the liquid then strain, pressing as much of the softened veg through the sieve as possible. Pour over the beef.


Think I'll stick to the butchers versions


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

hi girls

can someone tell me how to cook a gammon on the slow cooker? do you use water? if so then how much? does it have to cover the gammon?

I am only used to boiling or roasting gammon

thanks

Ann MArie xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I htink someone did this a few pages back... i will go and have a look....


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ah, it's on the page before this one - so not far away hun, pop back and have a look!  I knew i'd seen it recently....


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Been back 5 pages, cannot find how to cook gammon in the slow cooker though


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

dancingqueen said:


> Hi, i finally got my slowcooker out today!! first time in months
> I have a gammon joint in, i got the idea from here but im not sure about the times/settings
> I put it on at 9am on high, im not sure whether to switch it to low as i can hear the lid rattling, and what time should i take it out,it smeals yummy lol
> dq xx





Saila said:


> Hi Dancing Queen,
> 
> I wouldn't cook it on high for long  I go to work and stick one in on low for 7 hours. Delicious!
> 
> xxxx


There you go hunny 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Saila said:


> Sallyanne ~ Well done on your fab weightloss! How were u doing it?
> 
> I am planning on cooking a gammon joint in the slow cooker this week... it's won't collapse will it?
> 
> xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

sallywags said:


> No it should be fine - sometimes i cover it in honey afterwards and just roast it for a few minutes to crisp it off!! yummy!


..Hope these help..

Cat x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Cookers and Bakers  

Anyone got anything good in today?

I am going to have to go to the butchers this week and get lots of meat in for my slowcooker!

xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Cat, thats brilliant.... one thing though... how much water do I put in the slow cooker? Do i completely cover the gammon?

Sorry to be a pain

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Annemarie ~ I didn't completely cover the gammon when I did it as mine was smothered in mustard. Mine was about 3 quarters full.

I did soak it over night though  

xxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks hun,
now that sounds nice, smothered in mustard... thats something I think i will do too!!!

Thanks for that

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I tried Cleg's beef stiffado recipe for my Mum and Dad and they said it was delish and it smelled gorgeous ..so if anyone is looking for a lovely beef slow cooker recipe read back as it was a huge success ..

Any more yummy slow cooker recipes I want to collect some for when I start eating food again ..it was amazing how tender the beef went from a cheap cut of beef.. would love some yummy chicken/pork recipes too..

Cat x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Can i join in?  I love my slow cooker and want some new recipies - i generaly just use it with a packet/power mix for flavour - never tried a full joint of meat in it yet.....

George x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oooh - I need to get this thread going again.

I've prefected all kinds of beef - meatballs, stewing steak etc etc, but I've got people for dinner tomorrow and have a pork loin thing! So, how do I do this in the slow cooker? Shall I brown it off first? And do I need to add anything else in, or just put that in. I'm thinking about 5-6 hours on low.

Any ideas please?

Emma x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Pork loin ..mmmm bet it would be nice with pieces of apple and some cider I would brown it off first ..just to give it some colour.

Makes my mouth water thinking about it ..

Cat x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm thinking............

Brown it off and then put in slow cooker with some cider, apple, and garlic. Might rub it it with a bit of mustard and honey. Does that sound OK do you think? Or a few too many flavours?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ummm I would perhaps try the honey and mustard with the garlic or the apple cider and garlic I think   I think as long as you don't put loads of garlic in it should be scrummy


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Me Little Slowcooking Slaves  

I am going to the butchers tomorrow night and stocking up on stuff for the slowcooker. Couple of joints of meat. Gammon, braising steak and mince.

Might do a coq au vin in there over the weekend! 
xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

This colder weather makes you fancy nice hot casseroles doesn't it .. will have to get lots of recipes ready for when I can eat proper food again..anyone tried anything recently that was yummy ?

Cat x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Anyone have a good kedgeree recipe? I made one tonight from a recipe on the BBC website but wasn't at all impressed!

Please help


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Does anyone have any Slimming World slowcooker recipies? Im looking to be making meat dishes to have on red (meat)days, ive been making gammon joints but cant think of anything else. Also, is there anything i could make for green (carb) days?

thanksxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I found a recipe for Kedgeree have not tried it yet but it looks nice..

400g smoked haddock fillet cut into four pieces
1 bay leaf
1tbsp olive oil
knob butter
1 large leek sliced
100g korma curry paste
250g microwave basmati rice or equiv 
200g cooked large prawns
1 1/2 tbsp wet coriander
1tsp lemon juice
2 eggs
25g flaked almonds (optional)
small bunch fresh flat leaf parsley roughly chopped 
lemon wedges to serve

Put the haddock, bayleaf and 500ml water in a shallow pan.  Bring to the boil cover and simmer for 5-6 mins until the fish is just tender.  Set aside. 

Meanwhile heat the olive oil and butter in a deep frying pan.  Add the leek and fry gently for 6-8 mins until soft.  Stir in the curry paste and 2tbsp water then add the rice and the bay leaf from the fish and cook gently for 2 mins.

Add the prawns, coriander and lemon juice and cook for a further 2 mins. 

Meanwhile, put the eggs in a pan of cold water, bring to the boil then simmer for 6-7 mins.  Drain cover with cold water, then peel and halve.  Dry fry the almonds in a pan for 2-3 mins. 

Flake the haddock into the rice and stir through the parsley, top with the eggs and sprinkle with the almonds.  Serve with lemon wedges. 

M&S recipe ..

Cat x


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Saila said:


> Might do a coq au vin in there over the weekend!
> xxx


Oooh any chance I could have your recipe for this please ... I've been dying to make one for ages 

I tried a lovely sausage casserole and added some pasta at the end the other day ... it was yummy 

If anybody wants the recipe although it's only rough cos I just kinda shoved things in 

x x x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Debs - that sounds like my knida recipe   do you use normal pasta?


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

pinklady2008 said:


> Debs - that sounds like my knida recipe  do you use normal pasta?


I found that macaroni works the best and I just put it in about an hour before we want to eat 

Tomato sausages with a tin of chopped toms & some garlic is my favourite 

x x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I use a coq au vin packet   ubut generally follow this one when I am not being lazy

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1308/coq-au-vin-with-plump-prunes

I didn't take anything out of slowcooker today for tomorrow  I forgot  I almost forgot to do downreg jab too 

Never mind... thinking about doing a curry on Thursday.

xxxx

/links


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I love recipes where you just throw in a bit of this and a bit of that and often they come out yummy .. I bet macaroni works really well as it is small enough not to take ages to cook and soaks up all the lovely juices yum  

Cat x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Has anyone done macaroni in the slowcooker?

xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya, I've got my sc out and its ready to use on thursday! I'm planning on doing a chicken curry but was wondering if you have to fry the chicken first or just shove it in? It will be in most of the day. 

Any tips would be great!

Thanks!

xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I bet it would work if you added it in the last couple of hours ..ooh can't wait to try all these things ..

Cat x


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

~debs~ said:


> pinklady2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Debs - that sounds like my knida recipe  do you use normal pasta?
> ...


Works a treat

  

x x x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I could just eat a big bowl of pasta


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Me too ... got a jacket spud though  

There's always tomorrow though  

x x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone?  

xxxx


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Not sure what others do but I just shove chicken in without browning it, always tastes good to me  .. maybe I'm just a lazy mare though    

x x x


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Saila said:


> I use a coq au vin packet   ubut generally follow this one when I am not being lazy
> 
> http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1308/coq-au-vin-with-plump-prunes
> 
> ...


Didn't realise you could get packet mixes for it  Thanks for the link ... will give it a bash 

Oh & don't forget to do your jabbing 

x x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ive had the chicken in since 10am on low, and its having the last 2 hours on high, think the chicken will def be cooked? 

I browned it off to start with as I'm soooo paranoid about it being undercooked!!!

xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

That should be lovely hun


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I never brown my chicken off   I just bung it all in  

Anyone done a panaculty in theirs?? Or corned beef stew??

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Out of interested how long do you do the chicken breast for? I had it in from 10am til 6pm and I still wasnt sure it wasnt pink!!! 

Probably paranoia!

xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I usually bung things in at 7am and they stay there till 5pm so I am not too sure hon....

xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

What do you put with corned beef when you do it in the slowcooker and what does it go like..imagine it just going to mush ?  

Any nice slow cooker recipes now it is getting brrrrrr cold .. what sort of cuts of meat have you tried?
Cat x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Brisket is good - it is a cheap beef joint that goes a bit tough when you roast it, but if you slow cook it in stock etc it is lovely - it's got a really good flavour.

I've stuck mine on this morning with a load of left over roast lamb - i've had it marinating overnight in curry paste, coconut milk, tinned tomatoes, and chucked in a load of onions and peas. I heated it this morning (didn't have time to brown the onions though so hope it's ok), and will have a yummy lamb curry when i get home tonight!

Chicken joints are good, braising steak or cheap beef cuts are very good - because they generally have very good flavour but are tough if not slow cooked.

I'd be grateful for other suggestions too!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sally that curry sounds scrummy ..  
Cat x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm goign to be thinking about it all day...


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

A few tasty sounding recipes .. taken from slow cooker recipes WI Book (borrowed from Mum) 

Sausage and Potatoes 

Makes: 6 servings Prep: 15 minutes 
Cook: on HIGH for 4 hours or on LOW for 8 hours 


Ingredients
1  can (28 ounces) whole tomatoes in juice 
1/2  teaspoon Italian seasoning 
1/2  teaspoon garlic powder 
1/4  teaspoon red pepper flakes 
1-1/4  pounds sweet or hot Italian turkey sausage 
2  medium-size all-purpose potatoes, scrubbed and cut into 1-inch pieces 
1  large zucchini, halved lengthwise and cut into 1-inch half moons 
1  medium-size onion, cut into wedges 
2  tablespoons plain bread crumbs 
3/4  cup shredded pepper-Jack cheese 

Directions
1. Add tomatoes and their juice to a 5- or 6-quart slow cooker. Break apart tomatoes with a spoon. Stir in Italian seasoning, garlic salt and pepper flakes. 

2. Tuck sausages down into sauce. Add potatoes, zucchini and onion. Cover. Cook on high heat for 4 hours or on low heat for 8 hours. 

3. Uncover pot and remove sausages. Slice into 1-inch-thick coins, and return to mixture, stirring gently, along with the bread crumbs. Serve in bowls; sprinkle each with shredded cheese.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Asian Beef Stew 

Makes: 8 servings Cook: on high heat for 5 1/2 hours 
Prep: 10 minutes 

Ingredients
2  large onions, sliced 
2  pounds round steak, sliced for stir-fry 
2  ribs celery, sliced 1/4 inch thick 
1  cup peeled baby carrots 
1  cup orange juice 
3  tablespoons soy sauce 
2  tablespoons hoisin sauce 
1-1/2  teaspoons Chinese five spice powder 
1  teaspoon Asian chili paste 
3  tablespoons cornstarch 
1  package (10 ounces) frozen peas, thawed 
6  cups cooked white rice 

Directions
1. In 5- to 5 1/2-quart slow cooker, layer onion, beef, celery and carrots. 

2. In bowl, whisk orange juice, 1 cup broth, soy, hoisin, spice powder and chili paste. Pour in cooker. 

3. Cover slow cooker; cook on high heat for 5 hours. 

4. In cup, mix 2 tablespoons broth and cornstarch. Stir into slow cooker; cover and cook another 30 minutes. 

5. Stir in thawed peas; heat through, about 5 minutes. Serve over rice. 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Harvest Chicken 

1lb chicken breast pieces 
1 large onion 
2 stalks celery 
2 large carrots 
1 squash 
1 14.5 oz. can of chicken broth 
2 cloves garlic 
¼ tsp. salt 
¼ tsp. freshly ground black pepper 
½ tsp. nutmeg 
¼ tsp. cloves 
1 tsp. honey 
Directions:
Begin by chopping the onion, celery, and carrots into small pieces. 
Place the cut vegetables in the bottom of the slow cooker. 
Mince the garlic cloves and add to slow cooker. 
Place chicken breasts on top of vegetables in the slow cooker. 
Peel the squash and cut into one-inch pieces. 
Place squash on top of the chicken in the slow cooker. 
Sprinkle salt, pepper, nutmeg, and cloves over the ingredients in the slow cooker. 
Drizzle the honey over everything in the slow cooker. 
Set slow cooker to low, cover, and let cook for six to eight hours. 
Serve warm and enjoy! 

Slowcooker recipes.org 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Beef Stew 

2lb stewing steak or braising steak
1 large onion
2 tbls flour
1 swede
2 turnips
3 large floury potatoes
4 carrots
1- 2 pints beef stock dependent on size of slow cooker
1/2 pint red wine or port
3 oz dried pearl barley (thats a guess..about a handful)
salt and pepper
1 tbls of ketchup

Put slow cooker on auto setting

seal the stewing steak in a hot frying pan, add to the seasoned flour and toss

add all the chopped veggies/ barley/ ketchup/ stock/ rest of flour/ wine/meat

go to work, go shopping and come back to it about 8 -10 hours later..then enjoy with crusty bread or suet dumplings

An Australian


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Just found another slow cooker recipe that I made a while ago and it was excellent ..Once you have browned off the chicken and onion then transfer to slow cooker with all other ingredients and away you go. If you want sides to go with it I suggest some crusty bread and perhaps some steamed rice.  But it really speaks for itself and is quite filling so it can be served alone.  Enjoy! 

Spanish Chicken Casserole
INGREDIENTS


1 tablespoon olive oil
4 chicken drumsticks (600g)
4 chicken thighs (800g)
1 large brown onion (200g), chopped finely
4 medium potatoes (800g), quartered
Â½ cup (80g) roasted pine nuts
Â½ cup (80g) roasted blanched almonds
3 cups (750ml) chicken stock
1 cup (250ml) dry white wine
1/3 cup (80ml) lemon juice
4 cloves garlic, crushed
2 tablespoons fresh thyme leaves
Â½ cup coarsely chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley
500g baby green beans, trimmed

Note: This recipe is suitable to make in a slow cooker.

METHOD

Preheat oven to 180°C/160°C fan-forced. 

Heat oil in large flameproof casserole dish; cook chicken, in batches, until browned. 

Cook onion in same dish, stirring, until soft. Return chicken to dish with potato, nuts, stock, wine, juice, garlic, thyme and half the parsley; bring to the boil. Cover; cook in oven about 1 hour or until chicken is cooked through. 

Or if doing in the slow cooker brown and then cook on low for 8-10hrs

Cat x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just crashing your thread 

Loving those recipes Cat.....that kedgeree recipe though....can that be done in slowcooker ? I love kedgeree but haven't made it for ages !

After tasting my aunties beef goulash and then my friend last night recommending them too, I've finally succumbed and bought a slow cooker today. I bought the Morphy Richards 3.5 litre one ( http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0000C6XOJ ) as well as "real food from your slo-cooker" for £23 total (inc p&p) so was pretty impressed with the price alone. Looking forward with anticipation to it's arrival !

Does anyone have any more recipe recommendations...or recommend good slow cooker recipe books ? I don't eat lamb or pork (unless it's smoked sausage or bacon) but love chicken, fish, beef and lots of veggies. I have never in my life used a slow cooker but have decided that it's a good idea so me & DP get decent meal when we get in from work rather than me (as DP rarely cooks!) having to start cooking from scratch when get home....or buying quick and easy cook meals from M&S on way home !

Any tips, hints etc would be great !

Cheers
Natasha x

/links


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I did chicken legs/thighs with Chicken Tonight coq au vin in my slow cooker at the weekend, served it with baked tatties & green  beans. Was very yummy even if N didn't eat any!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

oooo that sounds yummy !

what about putting in chicken breast (chopped) with something like a Uncle Bens sweet and sour or spicey ready made sauces (you know, the ones in jar)  or would that not work ?  You can see that I'm completely green to this and have no idea how to use them !


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

It would probably work but might be a bit drier as chicken breast sometimes goes dry. I think legs/thighs etc are better & anything which requires long slow cooking like brisket or braising steak etc


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

It would be interesting to know though Minxy ..as I love chicken breast you would have thought as long as there was enough liquid in the sauce then it should be ok .. you could always add a tiny bit of water to the sauce couldn't you ..ooh try it Minxy I would try it if not eating out of cambridge sachets  

I think any normal casserole type recipe book would work well with slow cookers too ..but I bet amazon might have some slow cooker books but I don't have one to recommend as I just make my recipes up or do casserole type ones from other books..someone else might have a book to recommend tho..I think someone said Asda was doing a good cheap one.

Cat x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Yeah I got a really cheap book from Asda which is great, there are also lots of downloadable recipes off e-bay too


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

and loads via google too .. I can recommend Clegs recipe on here ..it was yummy apparently (my parents had it)

Cat x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I did a brisket joint at the weekend and it was yum!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

VEGETABLE STEW

one sweet potato
small butternut squash
1 courguette
1 onion
handful of green cabbage/curly kale (whichever)
1/2 small pumpkin
2 leeks

chop into bitesize pieces, pop into slow cooker for the day, add pint of vegetable stock and some bay leaves.

very delicious low cal, low fat and you can wizz any leftovers up in the food processor for soup the next day.

This makes enough for 2/3 persons

Cheekily pinched this off the slimming board as it sounds a good slow cooker one - Alex 28 

Cat x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I've just lef the house and put my slow cooker on - i put a pack of chicken thighs in, with some gravy, herbs, carrot, onions, lentils and mushrooms in. Not sure how it will turn out though!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sally sounds yummy ..let us know how it turns out .. Minxy have you tried your chicken breast recipe yet ? dying to know how it turns out..

Cat x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I put a dollop of sundried tomato paste in too....


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am going to have to get my bum in gear this week and get the slowcooker on the go I have been so lazy!!

xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

But that's the beauty of the slow cooker - it is totally lazy cooking!!

The stew was really nice last night BTW although the chicken was a little powdery. Does anyone else find this with meat sometimes? any advice?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Quick question.......

Slowcooker arrived at weekend (not had chance to use it as other upsetting personal stuff going on so didn't feel up to it)....anyway, reading through instructions it says "don't preheat"..............however, in the recipe book I bought separately it advises some recipes to "preheat" slowcooker before placing food in.
I'm confused.....should I be preheating or not......or don't you need to with some slowcookers ?

Also, do I really need to brown the meat everytime as I'm not gonna have time to do that in the morning before I go to work....I just wanted to be able to throw it all in raw with cold sauce or hot stock etc and leave it to do it's own thing ?  Weekends I'll have time to brown meat first but not during week.  Will it really make a difference or spoil meat, especially chicken and mince beef ?

Thanks
N xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

hmm that's interesting - i always thought it was better to heat first. I don't always though, so i would say that no it doesn't really matter! as for browning meat it can make a little bit of difference to flavour etc, but not vital?

I am happy to be corrected!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Mine also says don't preheat but I do sometimes. When I did chicken the other weekend I didn't brown it but as it was wings/thighs in a cassarole I wouldn't have eaten the skin


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I never pre-heat mine but I do tend to brown my meat just because I like a bit of colour but if you are not bothered by that it shouldn't matter too much as they meat will stay moist with that method of cooking, could you brown it the night before Minxy if you do like a bit of colour put it in the slowcooker and keep in the fridge and put it on the next morning. 

I would just experiment hun and you will see what works best for your slow cooker .. and your tastes if you are trying chicken breast it def wouldn't matter not browning it. 

Cat x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Cheers ladies.....will have to start testing it out !

N x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm christening the slowcooker today....keep your fingers crossed !

I really am taking "pot" luck with this.......didn't preheat, didn't brown the meat first....just threw in some chopped up chicken breast and thighs.....some sugar snap beans and covered with a jar of Thai Green Curry......added some extra green curry paste and little bit of water........and set it on timer for 8 hours on low......I have absolutely no idea how this will turn out, whether it'll work or taste revolting......who knows   I've never used one of the jars of pre-made sauce either so it really was a complete guessing game this morning !

I'll let you know how it turns out.

N xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

My fav.....

Moroccan Lamb 

Neck of lamb - cubed
tinned toms
chick peas
peppers
onions
mushrooms
Spicy Swartz Mix

all chucked in at 8am add Spicy Swartz Mix and maybe extra chillie come home at 5pm on low. Make up cous cous, heat pitta bread - FAB!!!! 

i always cook my curries in the slow cooker too! 

Chilli with cubed beef is delicious too! Just chuck everything in ie sauce home made or shop bought, kidney beans and leave on low all day too!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

OOh think I might have to invest in a slow cooker!

These recipes sound fab!!

Sx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yum loving the sound of these .. never tried chilli with cubed beef but bet it melts in the mouth when cooked in the slow cooker ..

This cold snowy weather makes you fancy yummy hot casseroles



Cat x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Well the Thai green curry worked out just fine....bit watery so maybe don't need to add too much extra but still tasted good !  Think next time I'll do what I normally do with Thai curry and do it from scratch (ie paste & coconut milk) rather than ready made out of a jar.

Cooking sausage casserole tonight so see how that turns out.

It was lovely coming home to warm food and me not having to "cook"....was great for DP who shovelled it down and then went out into the cold to watch his beloved Palace lose at the footie !!


N xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Natasha - my dh was overjoyed that Palace lost - he's a staunch Forest supporter and it's only the second time they've won this season so far!!

Sausage casserole is great in the slow cooker, btw!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

sallywags said:


> Natasha - my dh was overjoyed that Palace lost - he's a staunch Forest supporter and it's only the second time they've won this season so far!!
> 
> Sausage casserole is great in the slow cooker, btw!


  DPs a season ticket holder and never misses a home game....he and his mate came home and commiserated over a few drinks  I'm a "gooner" myself so made no odds to me  

Looking forward to the casserole tonight....with yorkshire puddings (Aunt Bessies 4min ones....cheating I know  ) It's so cold that it's lovely coming home to warming comfort food !

Hope you're ok hun ?

N xx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello ladies!

I just invested in my first slow-cooker at the weekend and my recipe book arrived from Amazon this morning.  So just limbering up to actually getting it out of the box and using it   

Lully x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi
I am a slow cooker fan

I do brown chicken joints and also saus, don't bother with mince, it is purely for aesthetics!!  (personal choice!)

I do a beef stew like this

cubed beef (braising/skirt that type of cut)
one onion
2 sticks celery
2 garlic-skin on
2 carrots
handful mushrooms
2 oxo cubes mixed with water for gravy
bit of red wine

I come home and thicken with cornflour before serving

I serve with mash if I can be bothered or j.pots done in micro serve  with cabbage...yum

saus casserole a winner in this house too

whoever was asking about powdery chicken??  Chicken joints work much better than breast as breast can go dry as it is better cooked quickly.  Bit of a waste IMO to use good quality breast for slow cooking.

will have a look back at this thread for inspiration

xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Natasha - am fine thanks 

Can anyone tell me how to make yorkies?! I'm rubbish and they never rise!

Strawbs - it was actually thigh joints, and i left the skin on too - but they still went powdery.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

ok here we go, first slow cooker use for a long while.  doing a chicken thing...

chicken joints
garlic
onion
turnip
potato
parsnip
chicken stock
white wine

cooking for 5 hours then mixing in creme fraiche and herbs and cooking for 30mins.  wish me luck


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

oooo PiePig that sounds yummy....let us know how you get on !  I'm a complete slowcooker virgin...only used it for 1st time yesterday.........



Sally....I'm lazy and don't make my own yorkies......Aunt Bessies are so good and quick I prefer to cheat  (last time I made yorkies I was in Home Ec, aged about 12 !)


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I've always resisted buying things like that - and dh used to be good at making them. we both appeared to have completely lost the ability! Mind you, it doesn't help that my oven is sh*te!!!

However, it looks like Aunt Bessie may be in the trolley very soon!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Sally

plain flour
2/3 eggs
milk 
salt
i make them into a batter mix pretty thinish they crisp better if it thin, if u got chance let it cool in the fridge b4 u put it inot v v v hot oil !!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm sure that's what i do - how much flour do you need with 2/3 eggs?


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

sorry just logged back in i dont measure so not very helpfull am sure james martin says cup of everything !! never done it like that as mine always work well


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

welll we've had dinner and DH gave it 8/10 which is pretty good going as he is quite fussy.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I saw a recipe the other day that involved out a pint of cider in with the chicken!  

I will have to get it and let u all know  

xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sounds good look forward to seeing that one ..  

Cat x


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Anyone know of a creamy chicken type recipes for the slow cooker? I really fancy something like it. I brought some legs and thighs today but can't seem to find any recipies on the net.   
PS i'm a rubbish cook so its got to be simple  
Lou.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Could you do them with a bit of white wine and stock (or even just white wine and touch of water as would make its own stock) and herbs and then at the last minute add some cream ..not sure what happens to cream if its put in the slow cooker   but you could thicken it with some cornflour and add some cream at the last minute.. or some people use creme fraiche 
Cat x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

So glad I found this thread, I'm always stuck for inspiration on what to put in my slow cooker, can't wait to try some of your ideas out!

I too am an aunt bessie yorkie pudding person but my friend swears by onions yorkies and I've been meaning to try them once my aunt bessie's run out (except a new pack keeps appearing in my fridge !)  but as she heats the oil she adds some diced onion to it then adds her batter mix, they sound lovely - I'm just so lazy to try them!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh yum they do sound yummy would be lovely with sausages


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

lou29 - if you look back a bit i did a chicken recipe with creme fraiche and it came out lovely


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Ahhh, got it. Do you know i looked earlier and for the life of me i couldn't see any recipies for creamy chicken anywhere  
Right, I'll try that thanks. 
Lou.


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, it was delicious! Thanks for the recipie Piepig.
Lou.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well I finally did it and cracked open the slow cooker!

Success!

We had beef bourgignon yesterday and spicy sausage and bean casserole tonight - yummy. Here's the recipe book I got the recipes from:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Recipes-Your-Slo-cooker-Annette-Yates/dp/0572026366/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1225910379&sr=8-2

Can't recommend it enough - I'm a complete novice but they tasted great 

Lully x

/links


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Glad you had success Lully ..they sound yummy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I cooked this in the slowcooker the other night....it was yummy with some warm baguettes !!

http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/meat-recipes/jools-s-favourite-beef-stew

...and I'm gonna make a soup with the remaining veges (butternut squash, carrots, parsnips, baby potatoes) and add in some curry powder and coconut milk/cream !

I've still gotta get the goulash recipe off my auntie as that's what made me go out and buy one in first place 

I'm cooking Thai green curry again tonight but instead of using a premade sauce from jar, I'm doing what I usually do and making from scratch....just bunged in chicken thighs and breasts (chopped), mixed in with green curry paste, chopped up green pepper and some sugar snaps and topped off with a tin of coconut milk.....will let you know how this one tastes !

N xx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Minxy that stew recipe looks lovely! 

I've got a vegetable soup in mine at the moment, (hoping to get my 5 a day in one go)
I've chucked butternut squash, carrots, sweet potatoes, pepper, cherry tomatoes, onion, garlic, chicken stock, bay leaves and salt and pepper in! I will blend it before eating as I like them smooth - Hope it tastes OK!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Ladies can i put my slow cooker on overnite?? Im feeling pants today ( got a cold still    ) And if i feel like this tomorrow im not going to want to do anything so can i bung everything in tonite and leave it on??

Thanks sally


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Sal 
I would guess so, I leave mine on all day whilst at work so thats from about 7.30am till about 4pm!  Hope you feel better soon


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh great i will pop it on before i go to bed. Least we will get fed tomorrow


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

HELP my slow cooker isnt working    I put it on over nite and got up and it still wasnt cooked but it had switched onto warm. So i put it back on high and left it for an hr. Went to check on it and it wasnt heating up    Dont have a clue whats wrong with it so i have now had to bang it into the oven    I have only used it 3 times


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh take it back hunny ..   how annoying is that what make is it ?

Cat x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

You could see if its the fuse in the plug - would have to get DH to do that for me though


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Its an elitec one off bid tv   And no fuse not gone because all the buttons still work on it. Stoooopid thing


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Awww hunny   so frustrating .. and just when you were feeling poop     

Cat x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Stoopid slowcooker, send it back hon  

xxxxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Tesco have an own brand slow cooker for £9.96 at the moment (half price), I think it's only on-line though


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Prof - I saw that offer in store at our tesco on Monday


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

we getting a slow cooker today and I'm a rubbish cook so need basic recipies,  does anyone have one for sausage cassarole please?  read the thread but didn't see one


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

The easiest sausage one is with a ready made sauce or a packet one. Just brown the sausages & add the mix/sauce & set on low for about 4 hours, serve with baked tatties or creamy mash! I don't make my own sausage cassarole


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

oh can do that lol.  would love one if anyone does make their own.  Just ordered 2 books from amazon too.  Really want to try the gammon joint love gammon


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

wouldloveababycat said:


> A few tasty sounding recipes .. taken from slow cooker recipes WI Book (borrowed from Mum)
> 
> Sausage and Potatoes
> 
> ...


here you go LuckyMum


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thank you just found that online too.  Parents.com has a few including turkey lasagne


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Jambalaya

1  large onion, chopped 
2  ribs celery, sliced 
1  sweet green pepper, chopped 
1  sweet red pepper, chopped 
3  cloves garlic, chopped 
1  package (10 ounces) frozen corn kernels, thawed 
1/2  pound chorizo, in 1/2-inch pieces 
1  can (6.5 ounces) chopped clams, drained 
1  can (15.5 ounces) red kidney beans, drained 
1  cup vegetable broth 
1  can (14.5 ounces) stewed tomatoes 
1  can (8 ounces) tomato sauce 
11/2  teaspoons Cajun seasoning 
1/2  teaspoon salt 
11/2  cups instant brown rice 
1/2  small shrimp 
3  scallions, thinly sliced 

Directions
1. In 5- to 5 1/2-quart slow cooker, layer onion, celery, peppers, garlic, corn, chorizo, clams and beans. 

2. In bowl, mix broth, stewed tomatoes, tomato sauce, seasoning and salt. Pour into slow cooker. 

3. Cover slow cooker; cook on high heat for 5 hours. 

4. For last 10 minutes, stir in instant brown rice and shrimp. 

5. To serve, garnish with scallions.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Pork Sausages Cassoulet 

8 thin pork sausages
1 onion cut into wedges
Just over 6oz mushrooms sliced
2 garlic cloves chopped 
1 teaspoon paprika 
1 14oz tin tomatoes 
1 tablespoon tomato puree
1 tablespoon seeded mustard (or non seeded if preferred)
1 14oz tin of butter or red kidney beans drained and rinsed 
2 tablespoons chopped leaf parsley 

Prick sausages all over and put into slow cooker.  Add the onion, mushrooms and garlic and sprinkle over the paprika, salt and freshly ground black pepper.  Pour over the tomatoes, tomato paste and mustard .  Cook on high for approx  3hrs until the sausages are cooked through (doesn't matter if cooked for longer - if leaving it all day) Stir in the beans and cook for a further 15 mins or until the beans are heated through.  Sprinkle with parsley before serving .. EASY

(You can brown sausages before putting into slow cooker if preferred but not required) 

Serves 4


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

oh yummy can't wait to get going writing my shopping list now


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

tesco's own slow cooker thats half price is lovely, i have just bought one for my mum,  its got a ceramic container and glass lid, its the same as the £35 morphy richards one which i have!!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I did pot roast brisket in my slo cooker on Sun, it was yummy & tender. Had the rest last night with more Yorkshire pud & tatoes.

Did it with stock, wine, onions & mixed root veg & a bouquet garni teabag


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

well the slow cooker I got 1st time we tried to use the pot broke!!
got a crock pot at the weekend and going to make sausage cassarole tomorrow.  In my book that came with it it samys to use less water than the recipie says. Now I'm going to use a packet mix for the casserole how much water should I put in?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I would just use half the amount to begin with and see if it covers the sausages..

Cat x


----------



## Megan57 (May 12, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Has anybody cooked a pork joint in the slow cooker? Any recipes or ideas

Thanks a lot

Megan x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Any ideas for what to put in the slowcooker with my chicken drumsticks!

xxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Bookmarking! Fab thread, copied some recipes down ready for use with my s/c. Bagged myself one from freecycle today! Gonna do the pork cassoulet tomorrow!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

What am I doing wrong?  My dishes seem really watery? I adapted a slow cooker recipie I found online it said 1/2 pint of stock so thats what I used but it was very very watery


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Can you have it on a bit higher heat for a bit with the lid off to reduce the liquid ..or add cornflour to make it into a thicker gravy ? Don't ever add cornflour direct to it tho put some of the sauce into a cup pref cool it a bit and mix the cornflour into it so that it isn't lumpy and then mix into the slowcooker (sorry if teaching you to suck eggs but know a few people who just sprinkled the cornflour into the slowcooker to disastarous results!)

Cat x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I've decided that everything i cook in the slow cooker comes out tasting the same - does anyone else think this?

I don't have different heat settings on mine, and i can only ever put it on first thing in the morning, and then it gets eaten about 8, so maybe this is too long?


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

anyone got a chicken casserole recipe?


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sally - try a nice chilli with one of those packet mixes and some tacco's to eat it with yum yum!

Avon - again i use a packet mix (like shwartz or colmans)


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

ah right that shouldent be too hard, will have a look next time i go shopping


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Avon - i just chop the veg and chuck it in with the chicken (sometimes potatoe too) and get some nice bread to soak up the juices!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

mmmm nice


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Well i have tried packet mixes before- i did a sausage casserole with a jar the other day, and there is this familiar taste to everything i cook in the slow cooker!! It just all seems to merge into one flavour.... maybe i need a new slow cooker?!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

maybe a nice curry or something for a change? use different spices n stuff? im rubbish me, im just guessing


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sallywags.. does everyone else think the same too ? Or could it be your pregnancy hormones ? If you are using different spices and things they shouldn't taste the same  

Professor Waffle   The brisket sounds delish 

I have not tried any packet mixes but a beef casserole with ale always goes down a treat ..just brown the meat slightly with some onions and throw in with lots of veggies and some ale, herbs and chopped up potatoes and its yummy ...also works well with red wine instead of the ale .. 

Cat x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Well i've not really asked - and while the dishes are obviously 'different', they all seem to have this taste that is obvioulsy slow cooked, which i don't get if i do in the oven.   It's def not a preggie thing, cos i've noticed this before.

how long do you guys cook things for?  Is the length of time i'm dong it for too long? (i.e. 7 in the morning until 7 at night)


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

That is quite a long time I tend to cook mine quite a lot less .. but not sure how much difference it would make   

Cat x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

think i might try it at the weekend so i can keep an eye on it....


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Good idea hunny ..


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Have just ordered a slow cooker so am marking this thread!  am looking forward to trying some of your ideas.

thanks, Sleepy x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Does anyone else find Chicken dries out quite alot?

Also does anyone dry cook in the slow cooker? I'm scared to try it...


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Does anyone have any soup slowcooker recipies? I have made lentil and peas with carrot and suede and 2 ham stock cubes, it was lovley and only took around 2 hours

Siobhan you are supossed to be able to drycook baked potatoes although im not sure how long for or if u wrap in tinfoil or whatever


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ooh i didn't know you could do that....


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Has anyone tried coke with chicken or gammon joint with lilt? Both are supossed to be lovley but ive not tried them yet as i was going to do it the lazy way - put them in slowcooker lol. I vaguely remember reading this on a slowcooker thread at one stage but cant remember where


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

Have just been given a recipe for salsa chicken but not tried it yet.
Chicken breast and a jar or 2 of salsa ( like doritos) . Slow cook all day.
Chicken will fall apart during cooking--eat in a wrap with side salad   .


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

dq - i've done gammon in coke, but not in the slow cooker., if you want the recipe let me know - it's fab!!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes i have heard of gammon in coke but not tried it yet,the recipie would be great. Is it as simple as a can of coke and gammon or is there more to it? Can i use Diet coke?


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

IRISH STEW

3 carrots
2 onions
1lb (450g) potatoes
4 lamb chops
chicken stock - 1pt 
salt and pepper

grill chops to brown. make stock. slice all veg and pots thinly. chuck veg n pots into warmed slow cooker and pour stock over, put chops on the top, put on high for about 4 hours.

gorge   Dh gave me 15 out of 10!   i like putting mint sauce on mine after


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

dancingqueen said:


> Yes i have heard of gammon in coke but not tried it yet,the recipie would be great. Is it as simple as a can of coke and gammon or is there more to it? Can i use Diet coke?


No you can't use diet coke - the sugar is the important part!! I will pm you the recipe - i'm not sure where it came from so don't want to cause any probs re copyright on here!! it is fab though.


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

can you PM me too when you get a chance--sounds lovely and I'm vegetarian


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Can you pm me too please    sounds delish!
Lou.


----------



## elemnat (Jan 20, 2006)

Sallywags can you pm the recipe to me too!! You're going to be a busy lady pm'ing eveybody    but sounds scumpy.
thx Elaine


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Sallywags - sounds lovely, PM me too.  Thanks


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I've just got a new slow cooker book & the recipes look fab, even got some dessert recipes & relishes, drinks etc. Will let you know when I've tried them out


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Oooh Yum, bookmarking this this thread. My slow cooker is a staple in Winter!

xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Ok have tried 2 recipesfrom my new book, a lamb tagine which was ok but will fiddle with the recipe next time. Today we had a veggie stew (Greek style) which was yummy! I think next I'm going to try a thai veg curry & then maybe a risotto too


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

if you join netmums.com theres a slow cooker recipe section and they are easy ones for mums etc, and you can print them off! genius


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Winter is a coming  

I think I will be giving my slowcooker a dust off this weekend and cranking it back up  

xxxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

♥Saila♥ said:


> Winter is a coming
> 
> I think I will be giving my slowcooker a dust off this weekend and cranking it back up
> 
> xxxx


Funny you should say that, I am using my slow cooker today for the first time in ages!

Beef shin with carrots & swede (all in one pack from Sainsburys & for under £4!) for us tonight. Yum!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

mmm nice and warming


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

any one got any lamb recipies??


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Not a recipe as such but I would make up a stock or gravy & stir in a table spoon of mint sauce & pour over the lamb. Once cooked I would transfer the juice to a pan & add cornflour to thicken.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I was going to try and find this thread for some inspiration but you girls have bet me to it lol

I put beef olives in slowcooker yeserday with 2 stock cubes and onion, it was lovley and only took a few hours on Low setting

Today Im going to buy a carrot/swede pack and add a few stock cubes and red lentils but looking  for other soup recipies


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Great idea - going to sit next to the printer later and read this thread. Always looking for non-beef recipes for a change - the easier the better


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I  made a lentil and barley soup. I used a little ham stock that was leftover from the gammon joint and used 2 ham stock cubes. Added the lentils/barley and grated a few carrotts and sweet potato, i added some of the chopped gammon to mine and the end and DH had his without gammon, it was lovley


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

I've just done lamb shanks in mine -basically lots of different veggies and 2 lamb shanks plus veg stock and then added some gravy granules at the end to thicken. I pulled the cooked lamb off the bone into chunks to make about 6 portions of stew. Will cook potatoes/ rice separately. I've just bought a slow cooker at New Year and don't know why I didn't do this years ago! Loving it and so nice to have proper comfort food in this cold weather!

Will now read through all the other recipes on this thread - yum!

Rose xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ultimate-Slow-Cooker-Delicious-Recipes/dp/0600618951/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1262946939&sr=8-1

Feta Tiganito

2 large aubegrines thickly sliced
4-5 tbsp olive oil
2 onions roughly chopped
3 garlic cloves finely chopped
2x 400g tinned copped tomatoes
2 tsp castor sugar
large pinch grated nutmeg
small bunch basil or oregano
2 peppers - red & orange desseded & diced
5oz feta cheese crumbled
40g black olives pitted
seasoning

sprinkle the aubergine slices with salt & allow to sit for 20mins .
Heat 1tbsp oil & fry onion until just browning, add garlic & fry for 1 min then mix in tomatoes sugar & nutmeg - season. treat half herbs into small pieces & add to the sauce
Rinse aubbergine & dry on a sheet of ktichen paper. Heat remaining oil & fry the aubergine in batches until browned on both sides. & transfer to a plate.

Layer the aubergine in the slow cooker with pepper & feta finishing with a thick layer of sauce & feta.

sprinkle olives on top & cover, cook for 5-6 hours on high. Serve with remaining herbs.

I cooked this for about 4-5 hours the other week & it was completely fine! I also used dried basil as our basil plant had died over the weekend!

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Prof W - I used your recipe last week and it was very yummy - works great as a pasta sauce 

Blu


----------



## Jammy J (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi, just wanted to jump on this thread to read all your yummy recipes. Thx everyone for the tips,
JAH


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Has anyone cooked Gammon in coke in the slow cooker?

Thinking of giving it a try for tomorrow....a bit nervous it might be horrible though & we end up with fish fingers for Easter dinner   Not sure what to serve it with either


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I've done it & it was fine. I diidn't follow a particular recipe though


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Well it's in! Just put a piece of gammon & a litre of full fat coke on low setting & will probably turn off around 4 or 5. Wish me luck


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

ooh keep us posted on progress


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Well....I took it out about 10 minutes ago & have just had a tiny taste....to be honest it doesn't taste any different to how it does when cooked in water   Probably has more calories now


----------



## vixen1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Sorry everyone - just tagging you so I can find this again... just bought a Crockpot...

x


----------



## springsunshine (Apr 4, 2009)

Bookmarking


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Time to come up with a few more ideas ladies - particularly things that can be bulk cooked and frozen, as the girls on the Triplets thread have been talking about slow-cookers and I've just pointed them in this direction    

Mods - is there any way to highlight the recipes contained within the 'chat' so that when skimming through the pages it's easy to spot them?

Ta

Blu


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I suppose from now on if anyone posts a recipe, do it in bold, that way it will stand out.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

bookmarking as about to drag slow cooker out of it's summer hiding place


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

i do a yummy pork and apple casserole - will try to dig the recipe out, it is scrummy!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

now then ladies, slow cooker dusted off.....

who has that gammon and coke recipe from AGES ago? anyone     

just joined the slow cooker club online too will try get linkage


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

http://www.slowcookerclub.com/

heres link : ))

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

the gammon and coke recipe was brilliant - but not a slow cooker one?  it is basically boil the gammon in fat coke with an onion in it for a couple of hours, then roast it for about 20 mins with black treacle, mustard powder and cloves having cut all but a tiny layer of the fat off.

it is amazing!  do a search - it is around somewhere!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Blu said:


> Time to come up with a few more ideas ladies - particularly things that can be bulk cooked and frozen, as the girls on the Triplets thread have been talking about slow-cookers and I've just pointed them in this direction
> 
> Mods - is there any way to highlight the recipes contained within the 'chat' so that when skimming through the pages it's easy to spot them?
> 
> ...


You could change the text colour of the recipe to red or orange so it stands out


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Beef Stew (Taken from 'Slow cooker bible' book)

5 Potatoes, cut into chunks
5 carrots, cut into 1" pieces
3lbs beef, diced
4 onions, quartered
2 celery stalks, chopped
1 can diced tomatoes, undrained
1 and a half cups of water
1 and a half teaspoons paprika
1 and a half teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
1 clove garlic, crushed
1 bay leaf
Salt and pepper

Put Potatoes, carrots, beef, onion, celery and tomatoes with the juice in large slow cooker. Blend water with the remaining ingredients in medium bowl and throw it in with the rest

Cook on Low for 10 hours (Makes 8 servings)


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hearty Chilli Mac ('Slow cooker Bible')

1lb lean minced beef
1 can chopped tomatoes, drained
1 cup chopped onion
1 tabelspoon chilli powder
1 garlic clove, crushed
half teaspoon salt
half teaspoon ground cumin
half teaspoon dried oregano leaves
quarter teaspoon red pepper flakes
quarter teaspoon black pepper
2 cups cooked macaroni

Brown beef in skillet/pan and drain
Add beef, tomatoes, onion, chilli powder, garlic salt, cumin, oregano, pepper flakes and black pepper to S.Cooker, mix well
Cover and cook on Low for 4 hours
Stir in Macaroni, cover, cook for one more hour.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Sweet chicken curry ('Slow cooker bible' book)

1 lb chicken breasts, diced into 1" pieces
1 large green or red pepper
1 large onion, sliced
1 latge tomato, seeded and chopped
1/2 cup prepared mango chutney
quarter cup of water
2 tablespoons of corn flour
1 and a half teaspoons curry powder
Hot cooked rice

Put Chicken, pepper and onion into S.C. Top with the tomato.
Mix the chutney, water, corn flour and curry powder in small bowl & pour over chicken.
Cover, cook on low for 3 and 1/2 to 4 and 1/2 hours until chicken is tender (4 servings)


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Bookmarking!  It's getting chillier (sort of!) and all I want is stew!

Mmmmmmmm.

Did goulash in mine last time I used it.  Can't remember what was in it apart from pork and paprika, but will dig out recipe and put it on here.


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Great idea with the red type Ceri!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Im about to dust off the Slowcooker in time for Winter, im just back from holiday and have been freezing lol. Im doing slimming world, mostly red days but the closer im getting to target i will be having green/extra easy so if anyone has recipies please let me know

Can you use Diet coke with the gammon? I remember reading about another drink, think it was 7up or something like that


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't think diet coke works with the gammon but when I used to do Weightwatchers I remember there was a recipe on the forum for diet coke chicken (apparently it's a bit like BBQ). Try googling it, I am sure there will be something out there.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I think the point of the coke is the sugar content, sadly, so no, i don't think diet will do the same!! you can use pineapple juice too apparently!


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Girls, Im new to the whole Slow Cooking thing, but thought id give it a go!

To be honest I hate cooking, and if there was just me to think about Id live on sanwich's & crisps, not forgettin Microwave meals (why spend ages cooking a meal, when you can just stab it with a fork and put it in for 7 minutes  )

But, I cant get away with that with my husband and son so I do cook them 'real' dinners every night. And now ive got a new shiney slow Cooker, and it is just as easy as my microwave meals so Im kinda liking it  Just done this one and Dh loved it

Gammon Joint. 

Chopped it into Steaks ,put in slow cooker, covered with cold water, added a chopped onion, 2 chopped cloves of garlic (Id ran out of lazy garlic!)Pinch of nutmeg, teaspoon mixed herbs.

Then when Dh was in from work:

Sliced some potatoes up, added a bit of butter and put them in the oven for 20 mins. 

I did put it on the night before so was on low for about 18 hours  But im sure it was done hours before. 

Simples!!


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all


Anyone got a crockpot?  My food seems to stick to the bottom and side of it, I grease it with vegetable oil before cooking - any suggestions?


x


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

well i never.. i just came on to start a thread about slow cooking recipies and there is already one! 
I've just got mine out for the first time - it was a wedding present..... i got married in July 2004!!!
So i'm looking for recipies and ideas about how much liquid to put in and how long you are meant to leave it on for...

xxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

mojitomummy - welcome to the thread! have a browse through - there are loads of fab recipes!


----------



## sleepypenguin (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi ladies

I had a crockpot for christmas and it says you can make bread in it but I can't find any recipees any where any ideas?

Loving all the other recipes.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Afternoon ladies

Who'd have thought there would be so many slow cooker fans here on FF!!  

I'm 'popping' my slow cooker cherry today (having had it bought fro my 30th birthday and NEVER used it...am 39 tomorrow    )

Starting with a v basic chicken casserole....but could someone point me in the direction of a recipe for a sausage casserole if possible please? and anything chicken curry or chilli style?

Cheers

S
xx


----------



## sleepypenguin (Jan 1, 2009)

b3ndy

Enjoy your casserole, I did thai green curry the other day smothered choped chicken in curry paste and left in the fridge all day. put in slow cooker with  tin of coconut and chicken stock and cooked on high for 4 hours DH was very impressed and he (likes to think) is a curry connoisseur   .

I have done whole chickens in the slow cooker but not been too impressed.

Enjoy
x


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Sleepypenguin - that sounds fab! I love my slowcooker! I like making soup as I can throw the veggies in at breakfast time, carry on working and then at lunchtime it's ready (and I have loads to freeze or re-heat!). Today I made spiced carrot, coconut and butter bean soup - slice a big bag of carrots and 2 big onions, add some garam masala, turmeric, ginger and cumin/ coriander to taste (depending on how spicy you like it), some veg stock cubes and water.... let it cook for about 3 hours and blend (I have a blender on a stick - a plastic one as you can't use metal in the slow cooker), then add a can of coconut milk and 2-3 cans of butter beans. Season with salt and pepper to taste... that's it!

Rose xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

you can use colmans sausage casserole sachet probably...

im going through a sachet phase atm!   

netmums is fab for recipes b3ndy too


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

Avon queen I think we were cycle buddies - may/June bugs - I'm Becky100. Zac is 2 next week so same age as your boys- happy birthday to them. 

I make sausage casserole a fair bit and don't cook the sausages before I put them in. I use potatoes, tinned chopped toms, onion, pepper and then some herbs and maybe something like chilli powder or cumin. I used to make similar in pan on hob but advantage with slow cooker don't need to pre cook. I usually put sausages in whole then about 30 min- hour before serving fish them out and cut them up

Chilli I think I got a recipe from this thread. Fry mince and onions, add chopped toms and kidney beans and chilli powder. Plus I usually put in chopped pepper and maybe carrot and courgette. I got that recipe from this board as well and it said add maccoroni but I usually just cook that and serve together. I've a REALLY fussy toddler and this is only meat dish he'll eat. He loves picking kidney beans out. I often do it sat lunch. I  fry off stuff night before and put in slow cooker and then whoever wakes first turns it on then if we go out in morning it's ready for a family lunch together. 

xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

ahhh that rings a bell mojitomummy...Happy birthday Zac not long now then!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ooooh - those are fantastic.....thanks a lot for those ladies.

The only pain I've found so far with a lot of the slow cooker recipes are that they use red meat and I don't touch the stuff (my stomach can't seem to stomach it after a bad food poisoning episode years ago   ) 

I just substitute it with alternatives like turkey mince or pork mince. Which - I may add taste just as nice


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

bookmarking


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

B3ndy I had a pork casserole yesterday. Pork sometimes fry off, sometimes don't. Chunks of potato & carrot plus onions. Little bit of stock and then just before serving stir in chicken gravy granules to thicken up. xx


----------

